# Lawnmower fire in bedroom



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Lesson learned, kids -

Do not smoke cigarettes when you're repairing your lawnmower in your bedroom.

http://www.nbcactionnews.com/dpp/news/state/missouri/mo.-home-damaged-by-lawnmower-fire-in-bedroom


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn, I thought that only happened to me.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I felt bad for a few minutes when I heard it on the news here. But let's look at the BIG picture. 

Gas powered mower, bedroom, WINTER, smoking (what may I ask?) at 12:45 and not to mention the 20lb propane cylinder that is in the picture too!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

This is why you should always repair your lawnmower in the tub.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya caint fix stoopid.


----------

